# Beach macro



## davholla (Sep 24, 2021)

All taken with the TG-6 and the inbuilt lighting - which I think needs replacing
Sea slater Newquay Beach



P7270768_Seaslater by davholla2002, on Flickr

Mussels and Acorn Barnacles Newquay



P7270776_Mussels by davholla2002, on Flickr

Limpet Newquay Cornwall



P7270706_Periwinkle by davholla2002, on Flickr

Slater skin Newquay Cornwall



P7270750_Slater by davholla2002, on Flickr

Acorn barnacles Newquay



P7270780_Barnacles by davholla2002, on Flickr

Sea anemone



P7270727_SeaAnemone by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Sep 24, 2021)

The Acorn Barnacles look quite nice.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 24, 2021)

Interesting set.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 24, 2021)

-

Very well documented!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 24, 2021)

Some interesting and slimy stuff. Get more.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 25, 2021)

I love low tide. Never know what you might find. Interesting creatures.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

Very nice set!


----------



## slat (Sep 26, 2021)

Interesting creatures.


----------

